# [Regular Season Game 26] Houston Rockets at Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(14-11)/(19-7)*


When/Where:
*Friday, December 18, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Kidd / Barea / Marion / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_


> As expected, Dirk Nowitzki has carried the Dallas Mavericks during their current win streak, but the Houston Rockets have had more trouble stopping top reserve Jason Terry in recent meetings.
> 
> Terry will try to rebound from one of his worst performances of the season by helping the Mavericks to a season-high sixth straight victory and their fourth in a row over the Rockets on Friday night at home.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

On the road against Mavs, that will be a rough night for Rockets.mg:
Jason Terry must be stopped at all cost!:bowen:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bring Ariza off the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

crazy win. game should not have gone into OT but that was a close one thats for sure.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh yeah, landry had 3 teeth busted out, dirks elbow sliced open, and I heard on the dallas channel that they pulled one of landrys teeth out of dirks elbow...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> oh yeah, landry had 3 teeth busted out, dirks elbow sliced open, and I heard on the dallas channel that they pulled one of landrys teeth out of dirks elbow...


----------

